# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Plate compactor with corflute instead of carpet

## zforum69

Hi, 
I doing a bit of paving and will need to compact the pavers with a plate compator.  Before I used a bit of carpet under the plate compactor but this time I don't seem to have any carpet.  I remember somebody telling me that I can use coreflute (or any other flute board) instead.  I've got plenty of that stuff so I was wondering if anybody else has tried using it instead of carpet. Is the 5mm board all I need or do I need to to use more than one sheet underneath the plate compactor 
Z

----------


## OBBob

Happy to admit I've not done much paving... But I haven't heard of compacting over the pavers. I thought you prepare the subsurface and then lay the pavers.  
Watching with interest.

----------


## Jon

Any carpet shops close by that could put you in touch with one of their installers?

----------


## Uncle Bob

I can help you out with a piece of carpet. I'm in Conder though.

----------


## Pulse

Corflute would be fine or just use a doormat. Even cardboard probably ok!  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## goldie1

Go to your nearest carpet warehouse and get some bits of carpet from the bin out the back

----------


## zforum69

Just a quick update.  Thanks for all the suggestions on where to get  used carpet, but I thought I'd give coreflute a go because I have heaps  lying around. 
How did it it go? ..... well it was brilliant, much  easier than when I used carpet last time.  I timmed to the right size  with a stanley knife (which was easier than carpet).  I took a guess  that it would "stay put" better than carpet, so I trimmed to fit  exactly the width size of the baseplate with the some excess going up the  front and rear.  I used four zip ties to secure it to the handles of  the base plate.   
When I actually used it, it was much better  than carpet, the corefute did not move at all so cutting it to size paid  off and I could run the compactor right against the wall.  When I used  carpet I used wire to secure it and it relied on the strenghth of the carpet  backing to hold it in place which gives way.  That is why I needed to  cut the carpet wider than the plate compator so that wire was not too close to  the weaker cut edge of the carpet. 
After doing the paving, the front section of the coreflute collapsed so you can't really reuse it.  However I did have the flutes going left to right, if they went front to rear it may have lasted to be used for another day.  If and when I do more paving I might try it that way to see if it makes a difference. 
Z

----------

